# Bands/Artists That Ended Too Soon



## Takun (Sep 20, 2008)

I was listening to The Libertines today wishing that they were still together and producing awesome indie rock, but alas they are no more.  What are some bands/artists that you feel never got a chance to take off or that you feel still had a lot of talent to tap into to produce great music.


----------



## Magikian (Sep 20, 2008)

Lollipop Lust Kill... 

Damn those guys were good..


----------



## Takun (Sep 20, 2008)

What did them in?  With the Libertines it was drugs, in band fighting, and jailtime =/.  They are still separately making music, but it's not the same.


----------



## Magikian (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm not all too sure, I found their music a few years after they broke up. I'd look it up on Wikipedia or something, but I can't be fucked.

Also, there was a rumor going around that System of a Down were breaking up for good... Not true though. They are just on hiatus while each band member does their own solo projects.

Also, I have a animated version of that avatar.


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 20, 2008)

Strid's front man, and subsequently Strid as well, I wish they'd managed to produce at least one full length but I guess life just got to be too much for the guy  .


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 22, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Also, there was a rumor going around that System of a Down were breaking up for good... Not true though. They are just on hiatus while each band member does their own solo projects.


Thanks god for that.. I thought they were over alltogether.


----------



## TheComet (Sep 22, 2008)

Balliztix from Newgrounds.

Not alot of people knew about him really, he only posted about 5 songs, but each one was a powerhouse of it's own, then he pretty much vanished off the grid.

Not sure if it was just a test account or what, but if he stuck around there would be alot of amazing content added to the Audio Portal there


----------



## emptyF (Sep 22, 2008)

faith no more.  that was a damn shame!


----------



## Takun (Sep 22, 2008)

Magikian said:


> I'm not all too sure, I found their music a few years after they broke up. I'd look it up on Wikipedia or something, but I can't be fucked.
> 
> Also, there was a rumor going around that System of a Down were breaking up for good... Not true though. They are just on hiatus while each band member does their own solo projects.
> 
> Also, I have a animated version of that avatar.



This is that gif.  For some reason it doesn't animate on here.  Dragoneer's avatar stopped animating too...hmm....

And yeah I heard SOAD is on "hiatus" but I also heard that things aren't that great between Serj and Daron.


----------



## Magikian (Sep 22, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> This is that gif.  For some reason it doesn't animate on here.  Dragoneer's avatar stopped animating too...hmm....
> 
> And yeah I heard SOAD is on "hiatus" but I also heard that things aren't that great between Serj and Daron.



Ah, fair enough..

First I've heard of that though... Although it doesn't really surprise me.

I do know what each member is doing though.


----------



## Hanazawa (Sep 22, 2008)

Stabbing Westward RIP
The Dreaming will never be as good :[


----------



## kamunt (Sep 25, 2008)

Airscape. Their remix of "Silence" by Delerium with Sarah MacLachlan is astounding.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 25, 2008)

Ghotti.

They have a few amazing songs, and so should've made it. I don't know exactly what happened, but they never got signed and somehow broke up.

http://www.unsignedbandweb.com/music/bands/2095/
_In Times of Trouble
Filed Away
Control
Fallen_
^Awesome songs.


----------

